# Subaru reveals all-new wrx



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

World premiere of new high performance saloon at Los Angeles Motor Show
US-specification models equipped with new 2.0-litre turbo Boxer engine
Choice of six-speed manual and Sport Lineartronic transmissions
All-new design, greater practicality and higher quality interior for iconic model
The all-new Subaru WRX, the latest in a line of sports saloons from the Japanese brand, today made its world premiere at the 2013 Los Angeles Motor Show. Equipped with Subaru's famous Symmetrical All-Wheel Drive system and hallmark Boxer engine, the new WRX combines sports-car performance with four-door saloon practicality.








The new WRX adopts some of the design elements of the Concept seen earlier in the year, with aggressive yet refined styling. The front of the new model features Subaru's unified design motif, the hexagonal grille, while the shape of the new 'hawkeye' headlights helps emphasise the car's low, wide stance. The base of the A-pillar has been moved forwards 200mm giving the car a sleeker silhouette, while the C-pillar flows more smoothly into the rear of the car which is characterised by a diffuser and twin exhausts integrated into the rear bumper while a lip spoiler is designed to enhance aerodynamic performance.

At its heart, the US specification WRX features a new, high-performance 2.0-litre horizontally-opposed direct injection turbo (DIT) Boxer engine, which offers much improved performance over the outgoing 2.5-litre model. The new engine produces 268bhp at 5,600rpm and 258 lb ft torque from 2,000-5,200 rpm (compared to 265bhp at 6,000rpm and 244 lb ft torque at 4,400rpm for the 2.5-litre engine). It also offers improved environmental performance.

The new WRX is equipped as standard with a six-speed manual transmission and a newly developed Sport Lineartronic CVT with an eight-speed shifting mode is available as an option. The shift response of the Lineartronic transmission has been improved for its application in the new WRX.

Subaru engineers have optimised the WRX's suspension geometry for high performance handling. A stiffer body and carefully-tuned suspension have quickened the vehicle's response to driver inputs and raised the WRX's cornering limits. Combined with Subaru's Symmetrical All-Wheel Drive, Vehicle Dynamics Control (VDC) and Active Torque Vectoring, Subaru has manged to achieve even more predictable, yet engaging handling. The electric power steering features more rigid steering gearbox mounts for improved fuel efficiency and a more direct steering feel.

Greater use of ultra-high tensile steel throughout the body of the car has also made the new model lighter and more rigid than the previous-generation, while new safety structures for the bonnet and bulkhead, and greater use of collision-absorbing materials in the engine bay, further improve crash safety performance and pedestrian protection.

Realising improvements to the WRX's everyday usability, Subaru engineers have stretched the wheelbase of the new model by 25mm (to 2,650mm), expanding rear legroom and improving elbow- and shoulder-room for all passengers. Door openings for front and rear passengers have been enlarged for easier ingress/egress and boot space has been expanded.

US specification models also benefit from new 17-inch alloy wheel designs which are both more rigid and lighter. LED lighting is employed for front and rear lights.

Crucially, the driver-focused interior of the new WRX features higher quality materials and improved design over the outgoing model, with carbon and metal trim accents throughout the cabin and greater use of soft-touch materials. A new flat-bottomed steering wheel and supportive sports seats leave driver and passengers in no doubt about the WRX's intentions and sports oriented styling carries into many of the details with subtle silver 'WRX' logos, red stitching and red lighting. A new 3.5-inch LCD colour display shows the vehicle status at all times, while a revised multi-function display includes a boost pressure gauge.

The new Subaru WRX will go on sale in North America and Japan later in 2014. It is currently unconfirmed whether a new WRX model will come to the UK.


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

Nice Honda..I mean Subaru


----------



## MCVITEY (Aug 25, 2010)

I feel sick lol


----------



## Suberman (Aug 16, 2010)

Some better shots. :thumb:


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

I like it


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very Jaguar XF at the front!


----------



## jolls (Dec 25, 2012)

Bmw 5 series doors and rear quarter panel lookalikes. Would still like to afford one though.


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

certainly is FUGLY!!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Something just don't look right about it


----------



## JayOW (Dec 8, 2008)

Hasan1 said:


> Something just don't look right about it


No rear spoiler!!!


----------



## James88 (Nov 19, 2010)

Quite bland and boring compared to the old models 

Deffo needs the big rear spoiler back


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

I like it, just needs a better stance.

It doesn't need a spoiler either.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Too flat at the front, with a people-carrier windscreen....FUGLY!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Looks like a Volvo front with a mix of Toyota Prius and Honda Civic at the sides. Better looking and more grown up than the last one.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> Too flat at the front, with a people-carrier windscreen....FUGLY!


I don't get how that's a people carriers windscreen? The angle of it for starters.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

RisingPower said:


> I don't get how that's a people carriers windscreen? The angle of it for starters.


It looks freakin' HUGE on that rally drive picture.

Just admit it - it's another FUGLY Jap car


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

Looks cheap , 4WD civic.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kriminal said:


> It looks freakin' HUGE on that rally drive picture.
> 
> Just admit it - it's another FUGLY Jap car


It's got quite a shallow angle, of course it bloody well looks big 

Listen you, i've yet to see an attractive german car  Functional, efficient are words that germans understand, not beauty


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Exotica said:


> Looks cheap , 4WD civic.


It's a subaru, of course it's bloody cheap. Cheaper to buy and run and probably very competent.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

E92 impreza lol


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks like a mondeo


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

WannaBd said:


> Looks like a mondeo


I don't really see the mondeo look? Certainly looks like a 3 series in parts though.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I don't really see the mondeo look? Certainly looks like a 3 series in parts though.


MMMMMM, not sure about that. Maybe the line across the side.

You're saying that's a good thing obviously?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Kerr said:


> MMMMMM, not sure about that. Maybe the line across the side.
> 
> You're saying that's a good thing obviously?


:lol::lol:

I'm not saying it's a good thing, it's just hardly surprising  Exhausts and diffuser at the back a bit m3?


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

So your all saying it's a Jaguar, BMW, Volvo, Honda, Ford and Toyota Collaboration?

Seriously, not every car has to look like another.... I see none of the above in there???

It is ugly and boring looking though


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rayner said:


> So your all saying it's a Jaguar, BMW, Volvo, Honda, Ford and Toyota Collaboration?
> 
> Seriously, not every car has to look like another.... I see none of the above in there???
> 
> It is ugly and boring looking though


I think it's far less boring than most cars manufacturers just churn out looking like every single one of their other cars.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

RisingPower said:


> I think it's far less boring than most cars manufacturers just churn out looking like every single one of their other cars.


Yep that's true, I thought the last one was ugly to start with too so no doubt I'll change my mind once I've seen a few again.


----------



## Schuey (Sep 2, 2006)

It looks awful like all recent Subarus.







The GC8/GF8 models are still the best looking they've produced.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Schuey said:


> It looks awful like all recent Subarus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't beat a version 5/6 variant...

To be fair, the hawkeye was the best looking more recent scoob but the wrx's are poor in comparison. It's almost like Subaru are doing it on purpose!

Apart from the interior looking better, it's a shame.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I really liked the hatchback one


----------



## CK_pt (Dec 27, 2009)

They had this and ended with that?










:wall:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

CK_pt said:


> They had this and ended with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a good looking car!

Why don't they ever just produce the concept cars? I'll never understand that one


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

CK_pt said:


> They had this and ended with that?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












That is a BMW 4 series with a Volvo front and flaired arches.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

rayner said:


> Now that's a good looking car!
> 
> Why don't they ever just produce the concept cars? I'll never understand that one


I'm guessing it always comes down to cost and feedback.


----------



## VRS James (Nov 23, 2013)

Better than the last one I suppose. But still can't beat the early ones. IMO anyway. Also needs a Subaru spoiler.


----------

